# Abbreviations Choir Samples



## Fr. hugo (May 17, 2022)

I got a new choir library, but the abbreviations are puzzling me somewhat. It says: “All The Following Patches Come In Three Versions (DFD, TMPRO & TM)“ As I’m integrating them into my template, they come indeed in different versions, of which I don’t grasp the exact meaning. Can somebody unpuzzle me?


----------



## AMBi (May 17, 2022)

DFD - Direct From Disk

TMPRO - Time Machine Pro

TM - Time Machine

I don't know all the technical stuff in great detail but presumably Direct From Disk will stream samples from the disk as opposed to loading them all up in RAM.
TM and TMPRO use Kontakt's Time Machine features to alter the sample's time.
Time Machine Pro will take more resources with the plus of better quality time stretching than the standard Time Machine variation.


----------



## Fr. hugo (May 18, 2022)

Thanks a lot! That makes them Googleable at least.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 18, 2022)

@AMBi is correct.
To put it plainly, these are settings that the developers set when creating the instruments in kontakt. They're not usually terms the consumer needs to be aware of, so your Googling might not produce overly helpful results.

*DFD *is the most common type, and is generally all you need. This is how the majority of sample libraries are set up, and should be your default choice.

*Time Machine Pro* is useful if you need to affect the length of a sample, so sometimes these instruments will have a "speed" knob for stretching. It is also used for synchronizing to tempo.
It is much heavier on CPU usage, however, and has a lower voice limit, so is generally not suitable for chords or instruments with multiple dynamic layers.


----------



## Fr. hugo (May 18, 2022)

Thanks, the fog is clearing rapidly now!


----------



## Harzmusic (May 18, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> It is much heavier on CPU usage, however, and has a lower voice limit, so is generally not suitable for chords or instruments with multiple dynamic layers.


Also for Time Machine the samples have to be loaded into RAM in their entirety, so you will have a much higher RAM usage.


----------

